# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  All Achievement Server [8 December 2012]

## TheVillage

Commands:


```
!mortal - makes you killable
 !milestone - use this one to get the weapon unlock but not the other archivements
 !medic - use this once to get "Chief of Staff" and "Intern"
 !scout - use this once to get "Batter up", "Year to remember" and "Race for he Pannant"
 !pyro - use this once to get the "Pyromancer"
 !sniper - use this once to get "Kill everyone"
 !spy - use this once to get "Sap Auteur" and "Spymaster"
 !demoman - use this once to get "Tartan Spartan"
 !engineer - use this once to get some of the high count engineer archivements
 !doc - use this multiple times to get Team Doctor
 !kill - kill yourself
 !givemeall - use this multiple times to get most archivements
 !aa - prints !aa commands info
 !aa get heavy all - gives you all heavy archivements (type multiple times)
 !aa get medic all - gives you all medic archivements (type multiple times)
 !aa get pyro all - gives you all pyro archivements (type multiple times)
 !aa get scout all - gives you all scout archivements (type multiple times)
 !aa get sniper all - gives you all sniper archivements (type multiple times)
 !aa get spy all - gives you all spy archivements (type multiple times)
 !aa get demoman all - gives you all demoman archivements (type multiple times)
 !aa get soldier all - gives you all soldier archivements (type multiple times)
 !aa get engineer all - gives you all engineer archivements (type multiple times)
```

Visit our server's website for connection information.




TF2-Event Site

----------


## alanhu95

Can anyone confirm this is working? The requires me to run a java thing? o-O

----------


## bonethug

It's fake for sure

----------

